# Brake levers - inside or outside?



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

I used to always run the brake levers on the outside (the grip side of the shifter pod) but it required that I either do two finger braking or adjust the lever throw far enough out that they don't compress into my other fingers when braking with one finger. Moving to the Codes I find that one finger breaking provides more than enough power and running them with minimal throw leads to less arm fatigue on long days of rocky DH. I've recently pulled the indicators off these XT pods and started running with the brake levers to the inside so the levers aren't protruding much over the grips (see pic). For those of you that run derailuers, what's your preference?


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

inside. I can't touch the levers with more than 1 finger. Still got the 2 finger 'oh sh**' response that i developed through years of running truly awful brakes.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Inside..always have

P.S. ... not as far in as you have them though.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

CrustyOne said:


> Inside..always have
> 
> P.S. ... not as far in as you have them though.


I know it's all personal prefrence, but most bikes I see have the shifter/brakes closer to the grip.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Inside, like yours. One-finger-only braking with Gustavs, even for this heavy clyde.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Inside seems to work best


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

with ur avids, and the low x-factor design they use, definatly keep em how u have em. They work great for 1 finger braking. Rotate em up a few degrees for a more over the front end feel if you want.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i rock them on the inside. no real reason thats just the way i always have ridden them, i might try them on the outside of the shifter tho..


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

CrustyOne said:


> P.S. ... not as far in as you have them though.


I'd actually like to run them just a bit further out but then the downshift trigger on the XT pods starts protruding over the grip too far. Are the SRAM triggers any shorter?


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

As far inside as I can. More than you have them in your pic, thump.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I run my way inside as well. Back in the day I ran them outside but once I tried them on the inside I never looked back. You get noticeably more power out of your brakes when you grab at the tip of the lever.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

inside!!! outside only if you have Umpa Lumpa fingers.

make em stop with just one finger baby ---_ just like the ladies like it._

moto style too --- it's great to watch people test ride your bike (evil laugh).


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

inside feels tons better..


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Inside. It's the only way I can run my Hope Moto V2s.. goofy moto lever has it's perch so far away from the lever it has to be that way. they are about 2.5-3" away from my grip.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Pedal Shop said:


> inside!!! outside only if you have Umpa Lumpa fingers.
> 
> make em stop with just one finger baby ---_ just like the ladies like it._
> 
> moto style too --- it's great to watch people test ride your bike (evil laugh).


Your brakes are Dee-Dee-Dee. That is Moto style?? Never ride a motorized bike befur. I almost went OTB the first time I rode the Marin. I could never get my mind to switch, I would always be grabbing the front brake first. I am sure of it.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

one inside, and one outside. That way I can have 1 finger braking in back, and 2 (or 1) fingers for the front. I like it like that.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

i run just a rear brake    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Switch to Sram and use matchmakers...

http://www.sram.com/en/avid/accessories/index.php#


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

jenglish23 said:


> Switch to Sram and use matchmakers...


Why?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I run mine "outside" (close to the grips) but use Dangerboy 1 finger levers and shift the levers as far in as I can while still being able to shift.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't have shifters to reference anymore... But I run my brakes as far inboard as they'll go, the lever body actually contacts the bent area of the bar. I used to run them outboard. I seem to have more control with having a long freestroke and further in. Your hand has more power and control as you pull the lever closer to the bar - biometrics.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I run them on the outside. No problem with 1 finger braking . Although I doubt I could run them on the inside.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I've always run them on the inside. Plain and simple because it keeps the lever outa harms way when you eat sh!t. 

I seem to get alittle bit more power also when they are on the inside. (leverage)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

clockwork said:


> I run them on the outside. No problem with 1 finger braking . Although I doubt I could run them on the inside.


You could run them on the inside if you took the viewports off your shifters.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry there older ones that don't allow me to remove them . I guess that gives me a reason to buy the new 08 xt shifters  or maybe I will just steal my x.9 stuff from my enduro it give it a try.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

clockwork said:


> I run them on the outside. No problem with 1 finger braking . Although I doubt I could run them on the inside.


NICE --- love the kickstand!!!


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

jenglish23 said:


> Switch to Sram and use matchmakers...
> 
> http://www.sram.com/en/avid/accessories/index.php#


Nice.. so that lets you mount up a pair of X9s directly to the brake lever clamp then?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i run them on the inside. Outside gives me an assload of lever i don't need.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

thump said:


> Nice.. so that lets you mount up a pair of X9s directly to the brake lever clamp then?


Only if you have Avid brakes with a split 2-piece clamp (Juicy, Ultimate, Code, etc).


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Only if you have Avid brakes with a split 2-piece clamp (Juicy, Ultimate, Code, etc).


Well, I love the Codes and have been thinking about switching to an X9 drivetrain anyway so this sounds like a good excuse to finally make the change.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

It took me ages to find a good position. Talking about XT brakes & sram shifters mostly.
If I had them on the outside then I couldn't do one finger braking without the levers getting too close to the other fingers. If I had them on the inside it was either too much of a reach or the shifters were too close & in the way. I really prefer the brakes on the inside though for one finger braking.
So on my last bike a sram x7 twist shifter solved the problem!

Now I got a new bike & it came with triggers, so same problem. The fix was to run the trigger on the outside & trim/file down both paddles,now they're still easy to operate & reach but not in the way and the brakes sit on the inside. PERFECT! Plus I don't have to get a twist shifter (untill the trigger dies or something anyway).


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks all.. When I was looking through the FR/DH bike pic threads I thought I'd be in the minority by running the levers on the inside. Based on the responses here I was clearly mistaken. Tax returns rolled in this week so I think it's time to move to X.9s + matchmakers, and I should probably upgrade to the 08 Codes while I'm at it since they match the "works" finish much better.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think I could bear having the levers so close to the grips. My bike with gears has the shifter between the grip and the brake.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

LOL Will, that is definitely a solution to the problem!

I got some fresh pics of my baby..this is where I like the brakes to be...








And the shifter is now fixed to suit...


----------

